# Amp Tech Wanted - Southern Ontario



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Looking for someone who has lots of experience modding vintage amps - specifically Traynors. They have to be excellent. Not just able to bias, but have the ability to build, and have been doing it for more than a few years.

Here in London, I have not been able to find anyone, but if they are good, I am willing to drive to Toronto or Windsor or a similar distance. That's not to say there's no one here in London. I just haven't found anyone.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Give this guy a call, I'm pretty sure he can help.


http://www.classicamps.com/


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've been having my work done by grant chapeskie, through woodshed music in guelph, although he's kitchener based. PM for his phone number if you'd like it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might try Rich at http://www.amplifiersplus.com


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeff @ MidTown Music in Sarnia. The BEST! (519) 344-2940
Minor repairs to complete rebuilds to handwired custom.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Martin Newall in Markham. 
I have a YBA-1 he modded - it's unreal. 
Folks simply can't believe the amp... Very special. 
Marty's the go-to guy for many other techs/builders when they can't solve a problem. 
[email protected] or 905/472-6394


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Wild Bill in Stoney Creek has a lot of experience with Traynors, I dropped an amp off with him a week or so ago, seemed like a great guy


he plexified davetcan's traynor, here's a clip:



http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a pretty old thread I stumbled onto, but I would highly recommend Dante at Island Amps www.islandamps.com . He did a bunch of work on my 1962 Bassman head awhile ago. IMHO the best amp tech here in London.....also a very nice guy to deal with.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bolero said:


> Wild Bill in Stoney Creek has a lot of experience with Traynors, I dropped an amp off with him a week or so ago, seemed like a great guy
> 
> 
> he plexified davetcan's traynor, here's a clip:
> ...


If it's a Traynor you need Wild Bill, end of story. He knows everything there is to know and his prices are damn reasonable. I did the cosmetics on this one myself, Bill just worries about the guts :smile: I really couldn't be happier or recommend anyone more highly. Plus he's a member here.

Please excuse the lame ass clip that Bolero linked.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> This is a pretty old thread I stumbled onto, but I would highly recommend Dante at Island Amps www.islandamps.com . He did a bunch of work on my 1962 Bassman head awhile ago. IMHO the best amp tech here in London.....also a very nice guy to deal with.


I will say that Bassman sounds DAMN good. :bow:


----------

